# Severe neck and chest pain! Pls help!!!



## kelx (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm 29 year old female and had a baby 10 months ago. My thyroid has been under active my whole life and was on Eltroxin. After having my baby 3 months later hell blew over!!!!! My thyroid went abit high and they put me on synthroid half the dose I was on before. Now my thyroid is in the "normal". I have been experiencing severe neck pain and chest pain. Not heart related. I have flu like symptoms all over my body and twitching and just in pain!!!!!!! I've had every single blood test known to man and ultrasounds and chest xrays, and no one can figure out what's causing they pain and all they come up with is hashimotos thyroitis. If I'm on the right dose shouldn't my pains go away. I have 2 nodules that have been ultrasound 2 times and thy haven't changed at all. And I also have enlarged lymphnodes into neck. Pls someone tell me in not crazy!!!! What's going on with me!!! It's 7 months of pure hell and pain!!!!!!! I've been to a endo and it's like she's oblivious!! She's tested my t4 t3 tsh etc........ All normal!!! Pls someone help!!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Can you post the specific test results with the reference ranges?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Without labs and ranges it's hard to say what is happening.

I for one felt alot of body and muscular pain because of being under dosed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I am going to urge you to see an ENT. Something is really wrong and apparently no one you have seen re this has a clue.

What did your ultra-sound say; do you know? Thyroid tissue can grow substernally and w/lymph node involvement, I personally find this highly suspicious and am quite worried for you.

You poor dear; do know that we will "all" advise you as best we can.

Keeping you in my prayers and welcome to a very very good place!


----------



## kelx (Feb 27, 2015)

Geez I wish I had my thyroid lab blood results. But I do know my tsh was 1.9. Everything looked fine on my ultrasound as I go every 6 month and the nodules don't change in size and they don't look suspicious. I wish I had more to go by.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Are you in the US? If so, it's your right as a patient to receive hard copies of all test results they run on you. I would call your doctor's office on Monday and request copies of all labs.


----------



## kelx (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm in canada. I would have no problem getting them I just never thought of asking for them since u would think doctors were educated enough to know lol


----------



## kelx (Feb 27, 2015)

I do remember saying that something is over 1000 too determine I have hashimotos. Can someone explain that number


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That's probably your TPO number, which is a measurement of a thyroid antibody.


----------



## kelx (Feb 27, 2015)

Is there a way too bring that number down??


----------

